# Baywatch on Venice Beach, LA



## rcarca (Apr 27, 2013)

Taken on Venice Beach, LA:




2Y2A3920 by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: All taken with a 5Diii, and 24-105mm lens. This one at 50mm, ISO 400, 1/400 sec, f10




2Y2A3918 by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: as above but 105mm




2Y2A3915 by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: 35mm, ISO 200, 1/200 sec, f10

But no sight of Pamela (no relation as far as I am aware...)

Thanks for looking

Richard


----------

